# Onda de calor - recordando o Verão de 2003



## Gerofil (24 Jul 2007 às 22:02)

Alguns registos efectuados no Verão de 2003
Local: Alandroal (Distrito de Évora)
Termómetro: Tronic (Lidl)

30/07/2003 Tem min - ---------- Tem Máx - 38,5 ºC
31/07/2003 Tem min - 23,0 ºC Tem máx - 41,0 ºC
01/08/2003 Tem mín - 27,5 ºC Tem máx - 43,5 ºC
(Neste dia 1 de Agosto começou a chover a dado momento da tarde, 
o que fez a temperatura baixar dos 43,5 ºC para os 25,5 ºC em trinta minutos)
02/08/2003 Tem min - 28,0 ºC Tem máx - 41,0 ºC
03/08/2003 Tem mín - 23,0 ºC Tem máx - 38,0 ºC
04/08/2003 Tem min - 21,5 ºC Tem máx - 38,5 ºC
05/08/2003 Tem mín - 23,0 ºC Tem máx - 39,0 ºC
06/08/2003 Tem min - 22,0 ºC Tem máx - --------
07/08/2003 Tem mín - ---------- Tem Máx - 40,0 ºC
08/08/2003 Tem min - 21,5 ºC Tem máx - 39,5 ºC
09/08/2003 Tem mín - 21,0 ºC Tem máx - 39,5 ºC
10/08/2003 Tem min - 22,5 ºC Tem máx - 40,5 ºC
11/08/2003 Tem mín - 23,5 ºC Tem máx - 40,0 ºC
12/08/2003 Tem min - 23,5 ºC Tem máx - 41,0 ºC
13/08/2003 Tem mín - 23,0 ºC Tem máx - 41,0 ºC
14/08/2003 --------------------------------------------
15/08/2003 Tem min - 18,0 ºC Tem máx - 31,0 ºC
16/08/2003 Tem mín - 16,5 ºC Tem máx - 29,0 ºC
17/08/2003 Tem min - 15,0 ºC Tem máx - 30,5 ºC


----------



## Minho (24 Jul 2007 às 23:19)

*Re: Recordando o Verão de 2003*

Ano horrível esse! Não me deixa saudades nenhumas 

Já agora uma imagem do Modis no dia 03-08-2003 um dos piores dias de Portugal em matéria de incêndios...


----------



## RMira (25 Jul 2007 às 08:55)

*Re: Recordando o Verão de 2003*

Citando Gerofil: "01/08/2003 Tem mín - 27,5 ºC Tem máx - 43,5 ºC
(Neste dia 1 de Agosto começou a chover a dado momento da tarde, 
o que fez a temperatura baixar dos 43,5 ºC para os 25,5 ºC em trinta minutos)"

Lá está: "1º de Agosto, 1º de Inverno!"

Quase que aposto que a DANA entra dia 1 cá em Portugal!


----------



## Rogério Martins (25 Jul 2007 às 09:25)

*Re: Recordando o Verão de 2003*

O Verao de 2003 para mim foi medonho!:
Passei tanto calor, mais uma vez em Reguengos de Monsaraz, em que as maximas supostamente andavam na casa dos 46ºC ou ate em mesmo em noutras areas chegaram aos 47ºC..Nao se podia tar na rua, era um bafo imenso que tirava do serio...a boca ficava seca!
Em Lisboa a minha mae tinha-me ligado a dizer que estava um forno tambem...42ºC penso que foi a maxima atingida....mas ela nem imaginaria na situação que se passava plo Alentejo!

Enfim...passado e passado


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2007 às 10:30)

*Re: Recordando o Verão de 2003*



mirones disse:


> Citando Gerofil: "01/08/2003 Tem mín - 27,5 ºC Tem máx - 43,5 ºC
> (Neste dia 1 de Agosto começou a chover a dado momento da tarde,
> o que fez a temperatura baixar dos 43,5 ºC para os 25,5 ºC em trinta minutos)"
> Lá está: "1º de Agosto, 1º de Inverno!"
> Quase que aposto que a DANA entra dia 1 cá em Portugal!



E era efectivamente uma depressão em altura entre a Madeira e Continente.

01 Agosto 2003 / 500hPa 00:00 UTC





E o que o Gerofil registou foi o início duma célula bem visível às 18:00 UTC e 21:00 UTC respectivamente. 

01 Agosto 2003 / VA 18:00 UTC






01 Agosto 2003 / VA 21:00 UTC


----------



## RMira (25 Jul 2007 às 10:40)

*Re: Recordando o Verão de 2003*



Vince disse:


> E era efectivamente uma depressão em altura entre a Madeira e Continente.
> 
> 01 Agosto 2003 / 500hPa 00:00 UTC
> 
> ...



Vince, recordo-me desse dia como se fosse hoje, estava na praia (Tróia) e estava a torrar de calor. Volta e meia começamos a ver neblusidade a entrar e pensamos...epa, que grande molha vem aí!!!  Nesse dia tive de ir de guarda sol aberto no barco para Setúbal  por causa da chuva!!!


----------



## mocha (26 Jul 2007 às 09:40)

*Re: Recordando o Verão de 2003*

eu nessa altura não estava em Portugal, tava a viver no País de Gales, regressei a portugal so em outubro, saí de Londres com 8ºC e quando cheguei a portugal estavam 22ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2007 às 13:10)

*Re: Recordando o Verão de 2003*

Protesto!!!O Verão de 2003 foi quente mas em Faro a temperatura nunca foi acima de 35ºC, mas custou a aguentar mas o pior para mim foi o Verão de 2004 esse sim, muito pior que o de 2003 e vou dar as minhas razões:

1ª No final de Julho o algarve enfrentou temperaturas extremamente elevadas no dia 25 de Julho a temperatura chegou a 44,3ºC, no dia 26 de Julho 41,7ºC;

2ª A temperatura mínima chegou a 32,0ºCnessa noite foi dormir para a praia de Faro como tantos k fizeram;

3ª os incêndios que afectavam o algarve, a zona do sotavento( Faro,Loulé, Olhão e Tavira) envoltos numa nuvem de fumo intensa e cinza a cair por todo o lado, a única coisa espectacular eram os canaderes a passarem por cima do meu prédio, que iam buscar água à Ria Formosa para apagarem o grande incêndio da Serra do Caldeirão que durou cerca de uma semana e reduziu a cinzas metade da Serra a salvação foi a temperatura baixar senão ardia até ao Rio Guadiana.

Por isso, o Verão deste ano está a ser muito bom


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jul 2007 às 15:39)

*Re: Recordando o Verão de 2003*

O Verão de 2003 foi óptimo em termos de records de temperatura. 
Chegaram a haver dias com temperaturas mínimas que rondavam os *25 ºC* e a temperatura máxima chegou a ser de *45,7 ºC* no dia 1 de Agosto de 2003.  Houve bastantes dias com mais de *40 ºC*.
Eu até nem sofri muito com isso...passava os dias em casa com Ar Condicionado e com a casa entre os *26 *e os *28 ºC*.  
Quando se ia à rua era uma diferença térmica brutal !


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2007 às 18:58)

*Re: Recordando o Verão de 2003*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Protesto!!!O Verão de 2003 foi quente mas em Faro a temperatura nunca foi acima de 35ºC, mas custou a aguentar mas o pior para mim foi o Verão de 2004 esse sim, muito pior que o de 2003 (...) No final de Julho o algarve enfrentou temperaturas extremamente elevadas no dia 25 de Julho a temperatura chegou a 44,3ºC



 O WeatherOnline confirma os teus dados: as temperaturas extremas em Faro foram mais elevadas em 2004 do que em 2003.


----------



## Fil (28 Jul 2007 às 19:30)

*Re: Recordando o Verão de 2003*

O verão de 2003, não fosse pelos incêndios, e eu não o teria achado nada de especial. Passei o período mais quente dele na Corunha, onde a temperatura máxima durante esses dias foi de meros 32ºC, mas na maior parte dos dias a máxima andou sempre por debaixo dos 30ºC. Mas ainda cheguei a casa a tempo de vivenciar a máxima histórica de Bragança com 39,5ºC a 8 de Agosto.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jul 2008 às 01:22)

*Alguns recortes de imprensa*:

*Incêndios deixam 9 pessoas mortas* - Incêndios em florestas na região central de Portugal já deixaram pelo menos nove mortos. As altas temperaturas, que chegaram a quarenta graus nos últimos dias, são a causa de grandes focos de incêndio nas regiões de Castelo Branco, Santarém, Portalegre e Leiria. Cerca de 3 mil bombeiros, 400 soldados e 700 veículos estão mobilizados no combate às chamas em Portugal. Desde o fim da semana passada, o fogo vem destruindo casas em vilas isoladas e deixou áreas rurais de Portugal sem água, eletricidade e telefone. Algumas estradas também estão interditadas. Por volta de 11.500 hectares de terra queimaram em apenas um dos focos de incêndio, na região de Castelo Branco. Os bombeiros portugueses contam com ajuda de outros países para vencer as chamas. Dois aviões de combate a incêndio foram enviados pela Itália, atendendo aos pedidos de ajuda feitos pelo governo de Portugal. O Marrocos também ajudou enviando aviões.
Na Espanha, pelo menos sete pessoas morreram este fim de semana em consequência da onda de calor. Além dos mortos, os 42 graus centígrados apontados pelos termômetros, ontem, também ajudam a piorar os incêndios florestais. Dois homens, de 71 e 77 anos, faleceram na noite de sábado na cidade de Córdoba. 
Pernambuco.com

*Aumenta consumo de água no Porto* - O consumo de água aumentou 10 por cento nos primeiros 10 dias de Agosto na zona do Grande Porto, em relação a período homólogo de 2002, segundo dados da empresa Águas do Douro e Paiva. 
«O consumo médio diário foi de 350.000 metros cúbicos nos primeiros 10 dias do mês, enquanto em período igual de 2002 tinha sido de 320.000 metros cúbicos», afirmou um responsável da empresa em declarações à agência Lusa. O normal nesta época do ano, segundo Ricardo Gomes, é uma baixa de consumo nos municípios abastecidos pela empresa que se justifica pela época de férias. 
Portugal regista desde a última semana de Julho elevadas temperaturas que, apesar de normais para a época, são consideradas «inusitadas» pelo Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) dado o seu prolongamento por vários dias seguidos. O dia 1 de Agosto foi considerado o mais quente do ano pela Protecção Civil, com as temperaturas a subirem aos 43 graus em Santarém, Setúbal, Beja e Évora e aos 42 em Portalegre, 41 em Castelo Branco e 40 em Lisboa. 
As elevadas temperaturas registadas no litoral são explicadas pelo IM pelo ar quente e seco oriundo de Espanha e do Norte de África. 
Portugal Diário

*Vaga de calor: maioria dos óbitos ocorreu fora do Serviço Nacional de Saúde* - O ministro da Saúde vai esta quarta-feira ao parlamento sustentar que menos de metade do acréscimo de 1.316 óbitos registados durante a onda de calor deste Verão ocorreu em unidades do Serviço Nacional de Saúde. 
A presença de Luís Filipe Pereira na comissão permanente da Assembleia da República foi solicitada com urgência pelo PS, que quer explicações sobre a actuação dos serviços de saúde durante a onda de calor que atingiu Portugal entre 30 de Julho e 14 de Agosto. 
Fonte do gabinete do ministro da Saúde revelou à Lusa que a análise das certidões de óbito das mortes registadas entre 30 de Julho e 12 de Agosto, que está a ser efectuada pela Direcção- Geral da Saúde (DGS), aponta para que "menos de metade se tenham verificado no Serviço Nacional de Saúde". 
E mesmo relativamente às mortes que ocorreram em hospitais e centros de saúde - e cujos números o ministro pretende apresentar hoje aos deputados -, nem todas podem ser atribuíveis à subida dos termómetros, realçou a fonte. 
Na reunião da comissão permanente da Assembleia da República, os deputados vão ainda votar os projectos apresentados pelos partidos políticos sobre a questão dos incêndios, devendo aprovar uma proposta do PCP para a criação de uma comissão eventual de acompanhamento aos fogos florestais. 
PortugalDiário


----------



## Turista (14 Jul 2008 às 01:19)

foi um Verão mesmo caótico... lembro-me que fiz uma "road trip" com amigos por Portugal em Agosto e eram incêndios atrás de incêndios... calor de sufocar... mesmo um verão extremo...


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2008 às 21:45)

Como me recordo bem dessa onda de calor  andava eu nessa altura na Marinha e estava em Lisboa e vinha todos os dias para Setúbal de barco e depois apanhava o comboio no Barreiro foi um grande sofrimento fazer viagens com mais de 40ºC se não estou em erro Setúbal chegou aos 43/44ºC nessa altura! na altura lembro de ouvir ainda na semana anterior a essa onda de calor uma conversa entre sargentos em que falavam na chegada de uma forte onda de calor eu estava no Aquário Vasco da Gama e o Aquário foi alertado uma semana antes


----------



## stormy (7 Ago 2008 às 16:05)

gostaria de saber as temperaturas (max e min)em sines nas ondas de calor de 03 e 04


----------



## rufer (15 Ago 2008 às 02:43)

Eu tb me lembro bem dessa onda de calor em 2003. Aqui em Abrantes penso que foi a um sábado, o dia acordou com uma cor esquisita no céu e com trovoada seca. depois foi o caos. Incêndios atrás de incêndios. Eu lembro-me que na minha zona, Bemposta, os incêndios arderam 3 ou 4 dias sem aparecer um único bombeiro pq não havia. De noite punha-me à janela a ver os clarões dos incêndios. Foi horrivel. Esta zona estava toda em chamas. No concelho de Abrantes eu lembro-me de ouvir na rádio local, só em 2 das 19 freguesias do concelho não havia fogos. Foi mesmo mau.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Ago 2008 às 00:12)

CopyRight@WeatherOnline


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2008 às 00:42)

Foram dias inesquecíveis que adorei. 
Espero que voltemos a ter um calor desses novamente.


----------



## JoãoDias (17 Ago 2008 às 01:59)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Foram dias inesquecíveis que adorei.
> Espero que voltemos a ter um calor desses novamente.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2008 às 02:26)

Daniel Daniel, acho que ainda não apagas-te o fogo que anda nessa cabeça 

A minha experiência de 2003 não a consigo relatar aqui pois fiquei inconsciente, é que afoguei-me no meu suor


----------



## stormy (9 Dez 2008 às 11:53)

na lagoa de santo andré , no dia 1 de agosto, o calor era insuportavel com minimas de 25 e maximas de 37Cº á noite caiu um granda temporal com trovoada e imensos relampagos e eu estava na praia eram 2 da manha.......a chuva era quente


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2008 às 14:05)

Lembro-me de no dia 1 ou 2 de Agosto, ter feito uma viagem de carro até à zona de Castelo Branco, com o termómetro a marcar 43ºC em alguns pontos e quase sempre acima dos 40ºC...
Sempre com o A/C no máximo, quando saía do carro, até ficava atordoado com o bafo quente...
Ao fim do dia, com o calor reflectido pela estrada, com o carro estacionado, ele marcava 60(!)ºC...
Meu rico frio...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2008 às 19:15)

Foi uma série de dias de calor, no verdadeiro sentido da palavra.
Àquilo sim, pude chamar calor, nada a ver com os vulgares 35 a 40 ºC que ocorrem todos os anos.

A estação meteorológica de Gago Coutinho, do IM, registou *42,0 ºC* de máxima no dia 1 de Agosto. 
Antecederam-se e seguiram-se a este uma série de dias com temperaturas máximas acima dos 35 ºC e o mês acabou com uma anomalia fenomenal.


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2008 às 10:52)

stormy disse:


> na lagoa de santo andré , no dia 1 de agosto, o calor era insuportavel com minimas de 25 e maximas de 37Cº *á noite caiu um granda temporal com trovoada e imensos relampagos e eu estava na praia eram 2 da manha.......a chuva era quente*



Deve de ter sido LINDO!!!  

Quem me dera passar por uma situação dessas... É que o calor nem me importava, desde que eu visse a trovoada toda...


----------



## stormy (10 Dez 2008 às 21:17)

Lightning disse:


> Deve de ter sido LINDO!!!
> 
> Quem me dera passar por uma situação dessas... É que o calor nem me importava, desde que eu visse a trovoada toda...



lool lá na lagoa aquando de situações de levante ( gotas frias na zona entre gibraltar e a madeira que provocam ventos de E ou SE) há sempre algum fohen devido á serra de grandola ( 330mts) e a esse fohen junta-se muitas vezes vento forte ( e mto quente) e trovoada, só para teres uma ideia, é perfeitamente normal teres algumas vezes por ano temperaturas de trinta e muitos ou quarenta graus mesmo em locais como sines e a lagoa é ainda mais quente que sines.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Dez 2008 às 21:43)

Lightning disse:


> Deve de ter sido LINDO!!!
> 
> Quem me dera passar por uma situação dessas... É que o calor nem me importava, desde que eu visse a trovoada toda...



Eu lembro-me estava eu em beja quando se abateu uma forte *TROVOADA*, mas foi mesmo sério era com cada relampâgo e trovão que metia medo, a luz ia abaixo, voltava, ia abaixo, voltava, foi assim a noite toda e com chuva claro, foi um regalo inesquesível aos olhos e ouvidos, e por cá lembrou-me de ter temperaturas por volta dos 41ºC/42ºC, ainda quando estava na Amadora e isto tudo com 9 aninhos comecei com este gosto muito cedo...


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (2 Jan 2009 às 03:03)

Bem esse Verão não o esqueço tão cedo. Desde o dia 1 ao dia 7 de Agosto que andei a ser evacuado de sitio para sitio porque causa dos fogos. Ao fim desses 7 dias fartei-me e decidi voltar para casa. Demorei a chegar, maior parte das estradas estavam todas cortadas, e quando cheguei a casa, a Mata Nacional de Leiria estava a arder...

Para não mencionar o calor que fazia.. só se estava bem dentro de água fria


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2009 às 12:31)

Nesse verão foi algo incrível.
Fui acampar com um amigo no dia 31 Julho (na suposta noite mais quente do século), num dia em que as máximas tinha atingido quase 47ºC nessas zonas do Alto Alentejo e partes mais interiores do Ribatejo. Estavámos lá mesmo. Tomavámos um banho e com o calor de forno ficávamos secos em menos de 1min! À noite estavam 40ºC segundo os termómetros, NUNCA acreditei ser possível, porque o fumo e a nebulosidade da tal depressão aguentaram as temperaturas na casa dos 40!
O pior viria. Um incêndio teve que nos mover porque o fumo era demais e os bombeiros estavam a aceder ao local. Desmontámos as tendas e entre as 1h e 4h fomos para o entroncamento para apanhar um comboio com um boleia local. "Nevava" cinzas, era incrível, e a certa altura começaram relampagos de cores violeta como nunca tinha visto. Haviam rajadas de vento incrivelmente quente e depois começara a chover (mas água quente). Chegámos a Lisboa após uma noite "infernal" e estav fresquinho à beira-rio. Os termómetros marcavam 33ºC, lembro-me bem.
Os dias seguintes era sempre acima dos 40ºC e com aquele vento quente tipon Cairo. Até o Porto quase chegou aos 40.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 14:37)

Foi onde eu registei a minha máxima absoluta de 42,7ºC. Bati por uns breve 0,4ºC a temperatura registada na estação do Bonfim, no dia 7 de Agosto. Lembro-me perfeitamente andar de carro nessa tarde no centro do Porto porque tinha de tratar duns papéis para a universidade, e mesmo em andamento a temperatura registada no carro nunca baixava dos 43ºC. Curiosamente tinha registado já esse ano temperatura superior a 40ºC em Junho, e voltei a registá-as em 2005 (Agosto), 2006 (Agosto) e 2007 (Setembro).


----------



## frederico (20 Jan 2009 às 19:21)

Curiosamente nesse ano não se bateram os recordes de temperatura máxima no litoral algarvio. 

Contudo, recordo-me do Correio da Manhã noticiar valores de temperatura da água do mar de 28 ºC no sotavento algarvio.


----------



## Chingula (18 Abr 2009 às 16:21)

Definição, em termos gerais, de uma Onda de Calor (I. de Meteorologia):
Número de dias, em intervalos de pelo  menos 6 dias consecutivos, em que
a temperatura máxima é superior em 5°C ao valor médio diário (1961-1990).


 Últimas Ondas de Calor em Portugal Continental:
    de 15 a 23 de Junho de 2005
    de 30 de Maio a 11 de Junho de 2005   
    de 29 de Julho a 15 de Agosto 2003
    de 10 a 18 de Julho de 1991
    de 10 a 20 de Junho de 1981


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2010 às 10:13)

*Re: Onda de calor de Junho de 1981*

Encontrei esta tabela referente ao episódio de calor de 2003, publicada na altura pelo IM.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jul 2011 às 01:02)

*Jornal O Mirante (Arquivo: Edição de 14-08-2003):*

A onda de calor que assola o território português, que ultrapassou já um máximo histórico em termos de duração, vai terminar a partir desta quinta-feira. De acordo com fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia, as temperaturas vão sofrer descidas na ordem dos cinco a seis graus até domingo. A partir de segunda-feira da próxima semana, acrescentou a mesma fonte, as temperaturas voltam a subir, mas sem ultrapassarem os valores normais da época.
A onda de calor, que começou a 29 de Julho, ultrapassou anteriores vagas, não só em duração, como em termos de valores máximos alcançados.
Fátima Espírito Santo, do Instituto de Meteorologia, disse à Lusa que a vaga de calor de 1991 durou dez dias e a de 1995 oito ou nove dias. Por outro lado, acrescentou, e apesar de, em termos técnicos, só se poder falar de onda de calor no interior norte e centro, bem como no Alentejo, vários valores absolutos foram ultrapassados este ano, a maior parte no dia 1 de Agosto.
Nesse dia, a canícula atingiu o seu auge, tendo os termómetros subido até aos 47,3 graus na Amareleja, o maior valor alguma vez registado em Portugal.
Mas os recordes não se ficaram pela Amareleja. Nesse mesmo dia o observatório do Instituto de Geofísica, em Lisboa, registava o seu máximo histórico, com 41,7 graus (41,5 era o seu máximo anterior).
Ainda nesse 1 de Agosto, outros máximos históricos eram batidos um pouco por todo o país: Évora registava 44,5 graus (o anterior máximo era de 42,9), Beja 45,4 (45,2), Santarém 45,2 (42,2) e Sagres 39,5 (36,2).
Por outro lado, na madrugada de 1 de Agosto, registou-se a temperatura mínima mais alta até agora registada: 30,7 graus em Portalegre. A 7 de Agosto, Viana do Castelo conheceu também o seu máximo histórico: 39,5 graus, superando em quase um grau a sua anterior máxima, que foi de 38,6 graus.
Lusa

Fonte: O Mirante


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jul 2011 às 12:01)

Eu lembro-me !! 

Estava em Vila Nova de Milfontes, foi uma coisa..

Lembro-me do carro estar á sombra ao pé de uma árvore, eram umas 19h, registava *47ºC*..Claro um carro não é fiável, mas já dá para ter uma ideia .


----------

